

Why your company should accept BitCoin - flxfxp
http://dennis.svbtle.com/why-your-company-should-accept-bitcoin

======
paulhauggis
My problem is that it's too volatile. It's like penny stocks in a way, because
a simple article talking either good or bad about BC could mean a huge swing
in value.

